# Engine chips



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone had the performance of their engine done by different means? What results?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I posted some stuff about a module I bought at Newbury show here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-107535-.html

Andy


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Used to have a SAAB 2.0t

Before the chip it was very average, afterwards it was a flying machine!


----------

